# ATIWinflash bug



## TheCapulet (Jan 8, 2009)

Since there's no board for this bit of software, this one seems like the best spot avaliable for my problem.

I want to use RBE to flash my 3870, but when I click flash and then browse and piont it to Winflash, I get the message: No ATI video card could be found.  Try winflash directly.  If winflash can't find your card, try ATIFlash.
After this, I notice that WinFlash is running in my programs, and wont end after any effort short of hitting the reset button.  And I'm serious...  I cant even restart using windows. 

ATIFlash is obviously very old, without support for 64bit OS, and not even sure if it supports my card.

So I run Winflash directly.  This is what I get: Critical file missing.  Please, download and run video bios flash files again.

So I've redownloaded.  I've tried 4 previous versions.  And no matter what I do, or what version I use, these problems keep repeating.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## TheCapulet (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2009)

TheCapulet said:


> ATIFlash is obviously very old, without support for 64bit OS, and not even sure if it supports my card.



Right, it doesn't support 64 bit OSes. It doesn't even support 32 bit OSes 'cause it's a *DOS* program. 
However, it's not old. Your card is supported, trust me.



TheCapulet said:


> So I run Winflash directly.  This is what I get: Critical file missing.  Please, download and run video bios flash files again.



I can't help you but this is obviously the reason why RBE can't work using WinFlash, too. Did you follow the download link to WinFlash from inside RBE itself?


----------



## TheCapulet (Jan 11, 2009)

> Right, it doesn't support 64 bit OSes. It doesn't even support 32 bit OSes 'cause it's a DOS program.
> However, it's not old. Your card is supported, trust me.


Right.  I realized this not long after I posted this thread, and then realized something else.  I cant edit recently posted threads.  Woops.  Is ATIFlash bootable?



> I can't help you but this is obviously the reason why RBE can't work using WinFlash, too. Did you follow the download link to WinFlash from inside RBE itself?


Yes, actually.  Infact, t hat's what I tried first, right before 4 older revisions.  All of them produced the same errors.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

BAGZZlash said:


> Did you follow the download link to WinFlash from inside RBE itself?



Yeah I would try and download WinFlash again, as I have used RBE to flash my HD3870 three times in the past two days without any trouble at all.

EDIT:I see we posted at the same time..yes you can make a bootable floppy, disc or USB and put ATIFlash on it with the bios you want to flash.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry to revive and old thread but im getting the same critical file missing error.  anyone ever figure this out?


----------



## TheCapulet (Feb 6, 2009)

Was never able to get this to work.  I just gave up.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 6, 2009)

64 bit operating systems are not supported.

Use a bootable CD-ROM, Floppy, USB drive. I used Isomaker to insert the files I needed into a Windows 98 clean boot image, then nero to burn it to a CD-R, flahed my 4850 and haven't looked back.


----------



## mascondante (Sep 15, 2017)

I know this thread is ancient but since it's the only one that discusses the topic let me say I discovered the issue for me was a corrupt catalyst installation. Totally unrelated to the first message saying I wasn't running as admin (yes, I was running as administrator). Uninstall and cleanup did the trick. Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## XREDXRUMXX (Jan 15, 2018)

mascondante said:


> I know this thread is ancient but since it's the only one that discusses the topic let me say I discovered the issue for me was a corrupt catalyst installation. Totally unrelated to the first message saying I wasn't running as admin (yes, I was running as administrator). Uninstall and cleanup did the trick. Hope this helps someone in the future.


What do you mean by cleanup?

This post goes back a ways but if anyone has some new insight I could definitely use it I have a current windows 10 pro and I am getting critical file missing regardless off what version of winflash I download


----------



## sarahmoraes (Jul 14, 2021)

Okay so I was going through the same issue and thats how it worked for me:
BEFORE run amdvbflashWin.exe, run as admin amdvbflash.exe and then AMDVBFlashDriverInstaller.exe (as admin too)

A CMD will open, type -i then hit enter, wait for it to conclude then close. The program should work now. Welp, it worked for me. That's it.
Anyways sorry if my english is bad, it is my third language


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 15, 2021)

the included readme.txt explains:


----------

